
ParaSail:A Pointer-Free Pervasively-Parallel Language for Irregular Computations - pjmlp
http://programming-journal.org/2019/3/7/
======
dang
This looks good, but since
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19121947](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19121947)
was posted a hair earlier, we'll mark this one the dupe.

